# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install > سوال: مشکل در ساختن آیکن با C#‎‎ برای ستاپ

## msozan

سلام
چرا وقتی یه آیکن با سی شارپ میسازی اصلا اونو نمایش نمی ده به عنوان مثال من یه آیکنی متنی که فقط یه کلمه داخلش هست رو با سی شارپ ساختم و وقتی اونو در ستاپ برنامه استفاده میکنم اون نمایش داده نمیشه وقتی ستاپ رو نصب میکنم فقط نام نرمافزار رو دسکتاپ نشون میده اصلا اثری از آیکن نیست

----------


## Mahmoud-En

روي نام پروژت كليك راست كن گزينه properties‌رو انتخاب كن در قسمت application آيكن مورد نظر خود رو انتخاب كن.

----------

